
Lisping on the GPU [video] - rutenspitz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEtlxJsPR40
======
thom
This is cool, and is actually quite a nice intro to the model underlying GL
even outside the lispy stuff.

If, unlike the presenter, you don't mind higher level engines and stuff, you
might like Arcadia, which brings Clojure to Unity:

[http://arcadia-unity.github.io/](http://arcadia-unity.github.io/)

~~~
baggers
Arcadia is very cool, having access to unity's content pipeline must be
wonderful. What is your process for managing the gap between the running game
state and the code. For example, you are tweaking the attack damage of some
enemy-ship in the repl and you find a values that feels good, do you then jump
to code and update the enemy-ship's data or do you have a system that handles
'committing' your changes from the live instance into the code?

~~~
phyrex
Usually your editor is hooked up to the REPL, so once you've found the perfect
value, you just leave it as it is

------
vanderZwan
Haven't watched the video yet because I'm at work, so pardon my likely
misunderstanding of what the video is about, but wasn't there also someone
working on something like this in Racket? Are you aware of each other's work?

~~~
baggers
I expect that's Alex Charltons work on glls, we've only chatted briefly but I
naturally am excited by what he was oing. Or maybe davexunit it who doing some
monadic gl work in guile. A few folks hang out on #lispgames on freenode. It's
a small corner of a small scene, but it's fun.

If you are interested in this stuff also look at kovasb's gamma library for
clojure or any number of cool project for haskell.

~~~
vanderZwan
Thanks for the names, I'll google them :)

------
amelius
I quickly glanced through the video without sound, but I wonder: is this video
about running graphics primitives from LISP, or is it about speeding up LISP
using a GPU? (I hope the latter).

~~~
tastythrowaway
My guess is the former based on
[https://github.com/cbaggers/cepl/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/cbaggers/cepl/blob/master/README.md)

------
mathnode
Great talk, I watched this yesterday.

Check out his lisp repos here:
[https://github.com/cbaggers?tab=repositories](https://github.com/cbaggers?tab=repositories)

More CEPL and related videos on his Channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/CBaggers/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/CBaggers/videos)

------
ndesaulniers
This was awesome. This makes me want to learn lisp! What's folks' favorite
into/reference?

~~~
jlg23
Intro: Practical Common Lisp by Peter Seibel:
[http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/](http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/)

Reference: Common Lisp HyperSpec (short CLHS):
[http://clhs.lisp.se/](http://clhs.lisp.se/)

------
freekh
Can't wait to the next hackathon I am going. I am so going to play around with
this!

------
afghanPower
When was this meetup? Shame I didn't know about it :(

~~~
baggers
It was on 13/03\. It was on meetup.com & r/lisp but I wasn't sure of other
places to shout about it without being spammy. I'd love to meet up with some
other local lispers though.

~~~
throwaway7645
What city do u live in?

------
ino
constant audio cuts make this unpleasant to watch.

~~~
baggers
Yeah that was a shame, it was my first time playing with the cam/mic setup and
I got something a bit wrong. It's worst at the start of the talk so if you can
bear through it then ace. Otherwise I'm also looking talking to someone about
subtitling it, so when those are available I'll add them to the video and make
them available on my github.

~~~
kenbellows
Not sure the process, but it's possible on YouTube to allow community members
to add captions for your videos (after approval by the channel owner); who
knows, maybe a few generous folks with some spare time would do the work for
you

